# صورة ثمينة جداً



## Maya (17 فبراير 2006)

*بيعت صورة فوتوغرافية للمصوّر ( إدوارد ستايشن )  أخذتها عدسته في عام 1904، بأكثر من 2.9 مليون دولار ، مسجلة رقماً قياسياً في مجال الصور الفوتوغرافية المباعة، وفق ما قالته دار "سوثبيز" للمزادات.

الصورة التي تحمل اسم  "البركة- ضوء القمر" المأخوذة عام 1904 في منطقة "مامارونك" في نيويورك ، بيعت الثلاثاء الماضي  مقابل 2.928.000 مليون دولار وفق ما قاله ناطق باسم دار "سوثبيز"، دون أن يعلن عن اسم الشاري، وفق وكالة أسوشيتد برس.

وتظهر الصورة بركة في منطقة شجرية  وضوء القمر يتسلل بين أغصان الأشجار منعكسا على المياه.

وكان السعر المقدر للصورة يقارب مليون دولار، وهناك نسختان اثنان فقط منها معروضتان ضمن مجموعة خاصة في أحد المتاحف.

وكان أعلى سعر مسجل لصورة فوتوغرافية ذلك الذي دفع مقابل صورة أخذتها عدسة ( ريتشارد برينس )  مقابل 1.248.000 مليون دولار.*


----------



## Maya (17 فبراير 2006)

*الصورة الثمينة​*


----------



## My Rock (17 فبراير 2006)

يعني هلا منتدانا يسوى اقل شئ مليوني دولار علشان عندنا هذه الصورة القيمة

بس انا شخصيا بدأت اتأمل في الصورة, لانها من النوع الي يكون فيها الشخص قابل للتوسع في افكاره و استخدامها كخلفية للانطلاق بقصة خيالية

شكرا ليكي يا مايا

سلام و نعمة


----------



## blackguitar (18 فبراير 2006)

*هيه صورة جميله وحزينه بس ...........2.9 مليون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Maya (18 فبراير 2006)

*أخي العزيز My Rock 

إن هذا المنتدى لا يقدر بقيمة مادية فقيمته الروحية كبيرة جداً من خلال تمجيد اسم الرب يسوع و السعي  للحوار وتقوية الحياة الروحية بين أخوة وأخوات من مناطق مختلفة من العالم  يجمعنا حب الرب يسوع إخلاصنا لإيماننا المسيحي الصادق ...

بالنسبة للصورة أوافقك تماماً على ما قلته فرغم أنني استغربت بداية أن تحظى تلك الصورة بهذا الرقم الهائل إلا أنني تأملتها بشكل جيد فوجدت روعة فنية وإبداع في التصوير وخيالاً يفوق أن يكون مجرد ضغطة بسيطة على آلة التصوير ...

فمن يتأمل الصورة بعمق سينطلق بخياله بعيداً وتختلط لديه مشاعر عدة بين رهبة الظلام في الصورة والأمل بذلك النور الخافت المنبعث من بين الشجر والذي يضفي لون جمالياً مميز على البركة الصغيرة  ...

بالفعل أنا أهنئ الفائز بها على اختياره وإن كان المبلغ الذي دفعه  كبيراً بعض الشيء ..*


----------



## ارووجة (13 أكتوبر 2006)

صورة فظيعة وغريبة


مرسي على الموضوع


----------



## bent_yaso3 (14 أكتوبر 2006)

2.9 مليوووووووووووووووووووووون دولااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار
الصوره حلوه واثريه بس بس بس
يا جماعه انتوا ناسيين اخوتنا فى الصومال بلاش الصومال
احنا دول العالم التالت حرام نسمع الارقام دى


----------



## meme85 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

*
هي صورة جميلة وسعرها خيالي جدا بس احتمال
 اللي اشتراها شايفها تسوى كده!!!!!
على العموم مبروك للي اشترى الصورة دي.
موضوعك جميل يا مايا , شكرا ليكي*


----------



## jesuslove1j (9 نوفمبر 2006)

ãÚ Ãäì ãÓÊÛÑÈ ÌÏÇð ãä  ÇáËãä  áßä  Úáíßá ÍÇá ãÑÓì  Úáì ÇáãæÖæÚ


----------



## سامر الراهب (30 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ونعمة الرب معكم


فعلا صور ثمينة ورائعة ايضا اخت مايا ربنا يباركك ويجعل نعمة المسيح معك


اخوكي سااااااااااااااامر الراااااااااااااااااااااااااااهب:yaka: :yaka: :yaka:


----------



## jojo_josiph (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*صورة جميلة 

بس؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## ميرنا (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*كل اللى اقدر اقوله الصوره فى قمه الروعه والهدؤ وومنظر فوق الوصف*


----------



## Bino (3 ديسمبر 2006)

ده انا على كده لو حبيت أبيع صورتى هكسب فيها اقل حاجه 3 او 4 مليون دولار
ههههههه


----------



## Maya (7 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *كل اللى اقدر اقوله الصوره فى قمه الروعه والهدؤ وومنظر فوق الوصف*



*أتفق معكِ تماماً ولكن يبقى ثمن اللوحة مرتفعاً جداً لكثيرين وبالمناسبة نحن رأيناها هكذا بدون مقابل كبير مثل مشتري الصور ، ويبقى في الفن أمور كثيرة ربما تبدو غير مفهومة  لمن هم بعيدين عن هذا الوسط *


----------



## maxyem (11 ديسمبر 2006)

*لما الدنيا اظلمت*

*يا سادة يا كرام نشكركم علي هذا الموضوع الهمام ونرجوا لكم من رب السلام السلامان هذا المبلغ المريع والرقم الفظيع يكفي لحل مشاكل آلاف المصاريع
انه موضوع جيد وصورة جميلة لكن غالية ثلاث شويات 
شكرا مايا علي المعلومات الجيدة​*


----------



## بنت الفادى (13 ديسمبر 2006)

ليه يعنى
هى الصورة حلوة بس مش للدرجه يعنى​​


----------



## بنت الفادى (13 ديسمبر 2006)

ليه يعنى
هى الصورة حلوة بس مش للدرجه يعنى​​


----------



## Raymond (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*الالوااااااااااان* *و مركز الضوء *و* الانعكاااااااااااااااس ال"وهميييييييي الفظييييييييييع"* *لااااااااااااازم يتباعوا بملااااايين....*
*يا ريتني عندي صورة زيها ... انا بموت في الالوان الغامقة...و درجة الاخضر اللي في الصورة تجنن..*

*متشكررررررررين يا Maya* *و الصورة "بتتكلم عربي*" 

*Mery Xmas & Happy New Year*


----------



## Raymond (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*ماتعرفيش يا MAYA اجيب الصورة دي منين علشان احطها عال desktop عندي ؟؟؟؟*

*شكرا يا عزيزتي و ربنا يباركك*


----------



## romyo (3 يناير 2007)

_سبحى الرب يا جميع اعمال الرب
هللويا_​


----------



## K A T Y (8 يناير 2007)

الصورة جميلة قوي يا مايا بس سعرها خيالي جدا

يالا يمكن فيها حاجة هو مقدرها بالتمن ده

حلال عليه


----------



## jesus mon pere (19 يناير 2007)

اعتقد احنا بتوع العالم الثالث 
صعب علينا نسمع و نقرا هذه الارقام تتدفع فى صوره
لكن بصراحه هىا صوره جميله 
وانا لو معايا المبلغ
 ده مش هتدفعهافيها 
اكيد
شكرا


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (19 يناير 2007)

سعر الصوره بيخلينى مش اقدر استمتع بيها ربنا يكون فى عونا ارحمنا يارب


----------



## monlove (2 فبراير 2007)

صورة جميلة بس مش غالية شوية


----------



## hany5000 (3 فبراير 2007)

Maya قال:


> *الصورة الثمينة​*





فعلا  يا  مايا  
صور تستهلي عليها الشكر 
بجد  صوره تحفه تحفه بس  فيها شي  من  الحزن 
وهز هو المطلوب في هذا  الزمن 
وشكرا

:16_14_37: :16_14_37: :16_14_37: :16_14_37: :16_14_37:


----------



## أميرة السماء (3 فبراير 2007)

الصورة غريبــة وكئيبة لكنها عجيبــة وحلوة

وتسلمي عالموضــوع الجميل


----------



## المناهرى2007 (6 فبراير 2007)




----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2007)

الصوره جميله اوى  بس المبلغ صعب اوى:Love_Mailbox:


----------

